# Office 365 >  >  Excel 2013 Macros with Win 10 + Excel 2016

## sunilvs24

Hi,

I would like to understand, if we would face any issues when the macros developed in Excel 2013 will be executed in Excel 2016 with Win 10 OS. Currently excel 2013 is running in Win 7 OS.

Thanks !!

regards,
Sunil V S

----------


## xlnitwit

Hi,

As long as you aren't changing from 32-bit Office to 64-bit Office, or vice versa, there shouldn't be any major problems. Nothing has been removed to my knowledge.

----------


## sunilvs24

Thanks !! I am planning to move it next week.

----------

